# Solved: Photoshop won't load



## firefly2 (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm reposting my original query on my Photoshop problem. Thanks for the response from "*bonk"* however the programme still failed to open after following your suggestions. Anymore suggestions please?????????

_[I have installed on my system, Photoshop 7; Illustrator 8.0 and QuarkExpress 
5.0. They were all working fine for some months now, until recently, Photoshop just goes off while loading (no error messages). I've deleted and re-installed the programme several times to no avail. The others work fine. My O/S is Windows 2000, 256MB RAM, PC133 SystemBoard (Bus clock 100MHz) 900 Mhz Intel Celeron Processor. I have a Firewall (Zone Alarm) and AVG Antivirus. Hope I have provided enough information, can anyone say why Photoshop won't load. The only major changes I 'm concious of since, is that I have switched from dial-up to Broadband (128 Mbps)]_


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

90% of problems with photoshop tend to be with a corrupt preferences file - you'll need to delete it
look under (you'll need to have 'show hidden files' checked in Folder options)...

c:\Documents and Settings\<username>\Application Data\Adobe\Photoshop\7.0\Adobe Photoshop 7.0 Settings

or start photoshop and press *Ctrl+Alt+Shift* - this should bring up a dialogue asking if you want to delete the preferences.

If non of these work, then It would seem like an incompatible plugin or corrupt font is responsible.


----------



## firefly2 (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks to to all members who responded to my thread on "Photoshop 7 won't open" Thanks especially to member "Lister" who give me the solution to my problem. 
"Delete the the Preference File" before re-installing the programme. Now all is well. Thanks again


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

a cold, wet Irish ~ My pleasure! to Firefly2!


----------



## rottwlrmom (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi, This worked for me too! Thanks so much!


----------

